# READ FIRST: OBS for Mac Known Issues



## dodgepong (Jul 14, 2014)

This software is still in alpha stage, and is still missing several features. There are also some known bugs with the software. We will try to keep this list updated as more issues arise.

If you want to capture desktop audio, you have to use a third party program. See this guide for an example using a program called iShowU.
Certain video input devices, notably the Elgato Game Capture HD, do not work. It will likely depend on Elgato coming out with a new driver to support external programs using it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

Important features still yet to be implemented:

 Capturing of cursor in window/game capture
'Set Jim on fire' button
 Window capture is slow and should not be used for games

Woa I forgot to update this list


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 20, 2015)

Window capture has been implemented, but has very poor performance due to the way Apple has made their window capture API.


----------

